# Painting Tanks



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Hey,

Was thinking about painting the back of my fish tank, 2 questions!!

1. What kind of paint to I use?
2. How long do I wait to put fish back in the tank
3. Anyone got any steps for me?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Hey,
> 
> Was thinking about painting the back of my fish tank, 2 questions!!
> 
> ...


Donjuan,
Use an oil based paint, it will take many coats for good coverage. You need to allow adequate time between coats to ensure a good hold.
It will actually dry quite quickly so you should be able to put the fish back in next day.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

You Rock bud, thanks


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I painted the back of my tank with regular spray paint, also painted the rims! I used ALOT of clear coat so it won't scratch off at all even if i try to scratch it with my nails =)


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

I found a 2X coverage spray paint at home depot that sprays on very thickly, which worked quite well, because it was so viscous it held on to the glass a lot better than other spraypaint.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

anyone who has painted their tank after its up and running? I need to do this one day and am dreading it.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I do~
It's completely fine.. done at least 50 water changes since the day of setup... no problems at all.. even with my python smacking it, it didn't leave a dent! =)


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I've painted with both spray paint and latex paint. Both worked equally well.

Spray paint has a little bit more prep time because you should mask off all areas just in case there is overspray. It is also more difficult if the tank is full.

Latex paint works fine.. I have had no problems with peeling. It just takes longer to dry between coats. It is much easier to paint a tank with latex if the tank is full.

I had to do 3 coats of each kind of paint to get proper coverage.

**Most important thing is to make sure that the glass is clean! I use isopropyl to clean the glass and then really work to dry the surface before painting.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

I am with the oil method.. I use trim clad myself. It coats very well, in only a few coats and the bonus if you want to get rid of it it is VERY easy to peel off in a big sheet with a straight edge knife.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone have any paint left over, not spray paint that I can nab off of them, where can I find some isopropyl?


----------



## fantasy (May 3, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Does anyone have any paint left over, not spray paint that I can nab off of them, where can I find some isopropyl?


you can use vinegar for cleaning the tank ,oil paint bond very well , or you can use two component paint it has a excellent adhesion. use a foam roller will give you a smooth surface .


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Alright, going to use oil paint and vinager, anyone got left over oil paint? And what colors are the best colors to bring out the fish other than that blue backround or that black backround.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

I used some old acrylic I had lying around - works perfectly. I don't think it matters, really, on glass.

Not so pretty to look at from the back, but the tank looks fantastic.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

i just painted my 90 gallon black with "painters touch" paint. Did it with my aro still in the tank. that was a stupid move, freaked him out a bit, cost me one aro scale =(


----------

